# Rescued-- GA-white/Buff Golden Ret. Gorgeous!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Subject: PLEASE HELP, PLEASE CROSS POST=Gorgeous White/Buff Golden Retriever Needs a Rescue - Lumpkin County AC, GA*
*Importance: High*
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/lumpkincountypaws.html

*This is a GORGEOUS dog and so, so sweet! HIGHLY ADOPTABLE - Please help if you can. THERE IS ALSO A BABY GOLDEN RET. THERE TOO!!*
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/lumpkincountypaws.html

Your contact is Dan Bowers at [email protected] 

If you can't rescue yourself, please, please post to all appropriate contacts! Thanks, Cat


*I EMLD. GRRA, AGA, AND ATLANTA DOG SQUAD AND TOLD THEM ABOUT THE BABY GOLDEN RET. THERE, TOO*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: Dan Bowers [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, November 12, 2009 4:01 PM
To: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; Karen Covi
Subject: Polar

There are occasions when a special dog comes to the shelter. We rate Polar
in the top 5% that have come through the gates this year. He is about two
years old, certainly part Golden Retriever, the rest of the mix is unknown.
He is a favorite of the volunteers who walk and love on the dogs. He comes
from a good family home and his behavior and appearance show he has had
lots of love.



Anything you can do to help will be gratefully accepted as always.

Dan Bowers
PAWS Humane Society
Lumpkin County Animal Shelter (GA)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my, what a beauty!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy...I sure hope someone scoops him up...so cute


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Per SGD, this boy is safe!


----------

